# Not Listening in public



## remmy600

Hi Everyone!! 
We are having the exact opposite of a Velcro dog out in public We take her to dogs parks, fenced in fields, open fields etc. and she NEVER comes when called. I swear its like she knows if she comes near me its time to take her home and she wants nothing to do with that! I am at my wits end. The dog park is the worst. Yesterday she took another dogs frisbee and I couldn't get near her to get it back. 

The trainer we are working with suggested bringing a lot of GOOD treats to the park and the first time she comes over to me treat her repeatedly with exaggerated excitement (like she is the best dog in the world). Even if she knows I have treats, she could care less about them. 

I usually have to run away and get her to chase me to even get her attention sometimes. 
She will be 7 months in a few days. . . I'm just waiting for the proverbial light bulb! Any suggestions as to how to get that light bulb on would be great!
Thanks!


----------



## Islander

Hmmm - well Ziva is 8 months now and when we're at the dog park I can hardly get her away from me. She goes out to play and then repeatidly comes back to check on me, running off to play again, repeat the above process a hundred times. Then when we get ready to leave I just have to call her name and say "let's go" and she runs right for the gate.

I would say your trainer has the right idea. Take some kind of great treats she really enjoys... each time you can get her to come, praise her like crazy and give her the yummy item, then send her off to play again, repeat this process.... so she's never quite sure when she comes if it means a great treat or it's time to go. And of course treat her right out the gate.

You may need to try this at home with a 20 or 30 foot long lead, calling her to you, treating her and then sending her off to play at the end of the lead and start there. You really need to work at it and make yourself more interesting than what she's doing and form a tighter bond with her. All pups and dogs are different and it just takes repetition and patience. Hang in there and just keep at it.


----------



## doglover

I also take Clyde to dog parks and he comes to me when I call him, Granted we are usually there for a very long time. Treats are good, the only bad thing is that you will likely be malled by several other dogs. I think Gunnr once told me, when you are having trouble, go back to the basics. There have been several phases in Clydes young life that we go back to walking around the block with the check cord because he has decided he does not have to follow the rules any longer. As a matter of fact that is where we are at right now. 
Most of the winter he has been going to the dog park, where he has had very few rules or limits. Lately it has been gorgeous and when I went to take him for a leisurely walk he was obnoxious! So, for now..no more dog park we spend our afternoons learning how to behave again!


----------



## scooby

Oh remmy600! those days I remember them well, I used to swear blind that every time I shouted Scooby to come to me he'd look around as if to say 'whats she spotted that I've missed' It was a nightmare every time we let him off, my main worry was kids, he loves them but not every one appreciated a 6mth V charging full pelt towards them ! ??? But we persisted with pockets full of cooked chicken ( he was given some before we let him so he knew what we had with us ) and stopped shouting him whilst he was playing with other dogs (it was a waste of breath) but used to look for a break in the play and TRY and get his attention then and stand with arms wide open with a very over exaggerated voice Cheerfully call him, it didn't always work !! but he got to about 7 1/2 mths when every thing fell into place, and now he's fab! most of the times he won't run up to a dog unless he gets the release command.
So hang on in there and she will come back


----------



## remmy600

Glad to hear its not just me! I think the nice weather has her energy even higher!! I get frustrated because she is so velcro in the house (she is actually sharing the kitchen chair with me as I type). So I know our bond is strong, it just seems she is very willful and independent outdoors. 

Islander-- that is so funny about Ziva. Remmy met another V that was the same age last week. Ziva sounds just like that pup. Remmy was running around so dominantly/independently and this other pup kept hanging out near his owners!! I kept thinking. . .wow that must be nice! She never wants me too far away though. If I get far away she takes a full sprint at me, she just doesn't get within an arms length!

Back to the basics makes sense. . .keep the good advice coming!!! I will keep working with her. I totally agree about treats at the dog park, so I have been trying that when she's off lead without other dogs around but she still doesn't really respond. Will try the long lead next! Thanks!


----------



## Islander

HA - have to laugh also about Remmy sitting in the chair with you.. that's the way it is around here most of the time. And if my husband sits on the stool in the living room to put on his shoes Ziva gets on the stool and drapes herself over his back and shoulders. I guess in the house we are the most interesting thing for them and then get them outside and it's - love ya mom - love ya dad but I've got places to go, things to do and people to meet! hehehehe

When on occasion I do let Ziva loose here in our yard (not fenced) but we live on a cul de sac street .... well she runs like mad and then starts zipping over into our neighbors back yard and then into the Mangroves behind our house that grow into the canal that leads to the back bay. And when she gets in the Mangroves - Oh heavens... she comes out covered with black stinky muck - but looking like she just won the lottery she's so happy ... And when she starts that welllll - I really need to just let her burn off steam for a few minutes before I even think of calling her back to me ... then I entice her with a treat ... give it to her and send her off for a bit more play or she will do what you say Remmy does... comes but just stays just out of reach until she is the one that is ready to come in! But I just keep working with her, thinking one of these days the puppy syndrome might subside and she becomes the perfect little angel we would like her to be - with a little devil peeking out ever so often


----------



## treetops1974

Yup we have similar issues ... but they are getting better.

We tried 2 training techniques that are yielding change. First, we bought a 30 ft leash (not a retractable one). We trained our V to sit / stay / come on it ... treats definitely help motivate him 30 feet is long enough to give the dog some freedom with the ability to reign him in for correction. We also use an e-collar on him. Our V was field trained to hunt and was trained on it by a professional who gave us some tips. This is a controversial method - but if used properly it can help the most stubborn dog respond to your voice command.

Although I never fear our V running off and never coming back - he always checks in - for his safety and others - we need him to come when he's told. He's gotten off his leash a few times at the house and my heart drops with fear that he'll run into the street. In the field he's a different dog - less distractions I guess.


----------



## Coya

Hi Remmy,

I understand that this post is from quite awhile ago...but my Coya (9 mo) is having the same issue. I'm just wondering if things with your pup got any better?

Thanks!


----------



## BrodiVizsla

Hi, just thought i'd add to this post as i am going through similar poblems with my one year old pup Brodi. when we go to the fileds/woods as soon as Brodi even catches the scent of another dog he stops whatever he's doing and is up, ears pinned back sniffing the air looking about, and as soon as he catches the first glimpse of the other dog he is off literally at 100mph over to the dog and is wagging his tail sniffing and croutching down waiting to see if the dog is as game as him for a good old chase! 
I can shout his name blow the whistle but he will not listen to me or even think about turning back to me until he has checked the other dog out. when i do eventually get near him and he is done playing with the other dog he does listen when i call him to come and he will follow me and walk in the same direction as me. When we are walking and there is knowbody else around he will always check back in with me every 30 or 40 metres and if i give him a whistle he will turn, stop and stay unitl i get to him where i will then treat him and give him lots of attention, he is really good at this but it is just when he see's another dog he is off without a care in the world apart from checking out the other dog and wanting to play. 
Apart from this issue he is the perfect dog when we are out and about on our walks, i just worry that he will one day run over to the wrong dog who isn't on the same playful wavelength as Brodi and get attacked, and also you do bump into the odd grumpy dog owner who doesnt appreciate your Vizsla jumping all over their dog wanting to play ha!

if anyone has any suggestions/tips of what i can work on with Brodi with this would be much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Enola

Just subbing for ideas, same deal here...also, cab someone please explain why a check cord and not a retractable that you can stop is preferable, please?


----------



## redbirddog

> Can someone please explain why a check cord and not a retractable that you can stop is preferable, please?


http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2252.0.html

Thread on retractable leash Pros and Cons.

If you bought one give it to a toy dog owner as a present.

You have a real dog which requires a real leash. 

RBD


----------



## threefsh

Practice recall at a park with some tasty treats. I just wrote a blog entry about this:

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/04/recal-training.html?m=1

Retractable leashes are dangerous... almost got my sister's dog killed at the beach. Other dogs don't see the line and can go running through it.


----------



## Lindsey1420

threefsh said:


> Practice recall at a park with some tasty treats. I just wrote a blog entry about this:
> 
> http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/04/recal-training.html?m=1
> 
> Retractable leashes are dangerous... almost got my sister's dog killed at the beach. Other dogs don't see the line and can go running through it.


I agree with RBD.

I took my V to my parents and I ended up leaving with my mom to the store leaving Jack with my Dad. My dad decided he want to take Jack for a walk and couldnt find the leash I brought so used the only one he could find which was a retractable. Jack broke in it like the first 5 mins. He is too strong for a leash like that. Plus, I just dont like them.


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## texasred

One thing you'll learn with check cords is they can leave a rope burn on the back of your ankles. If you don't step fast enough when the pup runs a circle around you and your wearing shorts. I guess I'm a slow learner, Ive had it done more than once.
Timing and patience is the key. If your ever stressed out leave training for another time and do something fun with the pup. Once your relaxed start working with them again.


----------



## R E McCraith

TEX if I ever see you in shorts! please shoot me LOL


----------



## texasred

R said:


> TEX if I ever see you in shorts! please shoot me LOL


Consider it done.... ;D


----------



## born36

Yes I have fallen victim to the lead burn TexasRed luckly I wear wellies on most walks and they are great protection.


----------



## Miles

Funny, today I was just thinking of that phase my V went through. Mine is 13 months now and comes back 97% of the time but he did have a phase like you describe. The trainer I use always gives the dogs he trains treats when they come- even when he didn't call them. The long leash is good too. Sometimes when mine wouldn't come I would say "bye Miles", walk away and he would come running. You can also hide as long as you keep an eye on them- this has been mentioned before in the forums and by trainers I've seen. 
The only other thing I would say is be patient, do everything you can with training and it will pass.


----------



## Coya

Amazingly...and pretty out of the blue...Coya has been listening to our call back command almost 100% of the time when out in public (can't say the same for when she's in the back yard). I'm not really sure what changed. We had tried the hiding behind the tree technique that someone had suggested but didn't see the change till a few weeks after. It has been so much more of an enjoyable experience taking her to the park now...she looks likes a good dog, and I in turn look like a good owner


----------



## serena

A whistle is great for this, if you only use it for the purpose to call her back, and always give a treat to reinforce - my Ruby 'got' the whistle within 3 goes and now she will come straight back to me if she goes out of my sight and i use it to call her. its been a life saver, cos i cant whistle!
Dogs tend to completely ignore you when you are shreiking their name at the top of your lungs..


----------



## andy198712

some good reading.

mine is about 13 months old now, male with balls.

his recall is good, but when there is another dog, he wants to play, and i dont blame him. but not every dog wants to play or it could be dangerous ect.

situation yesturday.

walking a beach, we sit down, another dog walks by and Ruben is close so comes back with a FIRM voice. he then decided, nope, im going to play so off he run, i use the whistle (3 pips is come) and nothing... call his name nothing... i whistle again... nothing. eventually he comes.


i've been getting this alot recently.

so once i've done my whistle or shouted my COME. and he doesnt.... what do i do?


----------



## Linescreamer

You go and get him. Then he is required to heel with you back to the spot you called him from. After witch, he is made to stay in that spot for a period of time to prove he is listening. One thing I would add. No dog will resist all the things we want them to. Sometimes it doesn't make sense to call them back. It's OK to let them go and follow them. What we need to focus on more is, not giving a command we are not willing to enforce. The more commands we give that are not obeyed, the greater the chances are they will not obey. Think about it.


----------



## andy198712

Linescreamer said:


> You go and get him. Then he is required to heel with you back to the spot you called him from. After witch, he is made to stay in that spot for a period of time to prove he is listening. One thing I would add. No dog will resist all the things we want them to. Sometimes it doesn't make sense to call them back. It's OK to let them go and follow them. What we need to focus on more is, not giving a command we are not willing to enforce. The more commands we give that are not obeyed, the greater the chances are they will not obey. Think about it.


got ya, thank you for that.

and yes i totally agree! if he doesnt do a simple task i have asked of him, and i'm sure he understood me, i'll correct him. in time he may even learn lol


----------



## texasred

Mine never get to run at a place like the beach without a check cord until they have recall with distractions down.
I have walked away from a pup and had them chase me down. I don't chase after my pups, its to easy for them to think its a fun game.


----------



## andy198712

TexasRed said:


> Mine never get to run at a place like the beach without a check cord until they have recall with distractions down.
> I have walked away from a pup and had them chase me down. I don't chase after my pups, its to easy for them to think its a fun game.


thats my worry of going after him. but i guess there is going after him and going UP to him and getting him.

sometimes if i can get him to look my way and see me running away hat works well ;D


----------



## Linescreamer

He understands it's just a that it's more fun to play. I try not to ever call back a dog that is having fun unless it is important.


----------



## datacan

Not listening in public? Why should he? There are more interesting things to smell.

I don't panic because I trust his instincts. If I need him I call him in... but under heavy distractions I either walk up closer and enforce the command within 2 seconds, or have a long cord attached to his collar. Either way the dog will know he cannot get away with not listening.

An interesting point with Vizslas, I got from some documentaries, is that they understand and will comply but try to negotiate the command. Unlike German dogs, the Vizsla will try and finish sniffing and then return to the owner.
It will fetch from water but will take the shortest way out of the water (not necessarily the way it swam up the bird) and run back on land. 
It's a thinking animal and the owner could get used to it (or not and try and enforce :-\)


----------



## Jimbo15471

datacan said:


> Not listening in public? Why should he? There are more interesting things to smell.
> 
> I don't panic because I trust his instincts. If I need him I call him in... but under heavy distractions I either walk up closer and enforce the command within 2 seconds, or have a long cord attached to his collar. Either way the dog will know he cannot get away with not listening.
> 
> An interesting point with Vizslas, I got from some documentaries, is that they understand and will comply but try to negotiate the command. Unlike German dogs, the Vizsla will try and finish sniffing and then return to the owner.
> It will fetch from water but will take the shortest way out of the water (not necessarily the way it swam up the bird) and run back on land.
> It's a thinking animal and the owner could get used to it (or not and try and enforce :-\)


This is so true. Its like when I was a kid and would say Mom one more game and then I will do what you ask of me.


----------



## Macalease

I have a 15month old bitch, Luna

On a 121 basis her recall is pretty good, woods, fields she will come whenever I all her. I use liver cake and chicken as rewards for coming to recall or evenwhen she checks in. Occasionally we will play games.

We have done lots of work on a long line, recalling etc.

We do re-enforcement zone work, relationship building games and she is the typical velcro dog at home. She is (as all Vs will be) very trainable, we have quite a repertoire of tricks up our sleeve

All sounds good until we see another dog or person and then we have a ginger missile on our hands...... I could be rump steak and she is not all interested in me. As other posts have suggested not everyone appreciates being run at by a V

If I know we are going to places where other people are or other dogs are, I keep her on the long line and only let her off, when I have given her permission to go play

I know it is still work in progress, she is still a baby but can someone please reassure me that she will grow out of it eventually....please


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Macalease, I have no sage words of wisdom, unfortunately. This problem sounds similar to what we see with my Luna who is currently 13.5 months. She is a social butterfly and her recall is all but lost when she sees a dog or a person. We've doing a lot with the long-line too.


----------



## jld640

It gets better if you continue to work at it.

Savannah is 23 months now. We had a few months where she would do really well for a few walks and then revert to your 'rump steak' comment. She would be back to leash walks and drills, do really well for a few walks, and then revert again. We still have the occasional time when she reverts, but slowly, slowly, she is reverting less and less. 

It was all really frustrating...but stay calm, stay consistent, keep in mind what you want the training to accomplish. You and Luna will get there.


----------



## hotmischief

Have you tried a whistle. This works well for my young man when he has selective hearing. The high pitch whisle gets his attention and I would say 98% recall success - yesterday being the other 2% :.Hey Ho! !!

RBD recommended 211.5 whisle (I got a couple via ebay).


----------



## Macalease

Some kindred spirits....don't feel so alone now.... Glad to hear we can probably work through it. Spend all my time apologising to people or thanking them for being understanding......

We have trained Luna to the whistle but still surprisingly deaf when we want to be

Glad to find support here


----------

